# Eheim 2075 Pro 3



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hello,
Does anyone have experience with the above filter?
I am probably getting a 125 Gallon tank (6' long) to stock ACs.
I was contemplating 1 FX5, or 2 Eheim Classic 2217, or even 2 Rena XP3.

After doing some research, I like the specs and engineering of the Eheim Pro 3 series.
I understand that Eheim fixed the leakage problem over the past 2 years, so that is no longer a major concern.
I also understand that the Classics are not the same quality anymore b/c they are made in China for the past couple of years.
It also seems that many on here think the FX5 is more of a mechanical filter which is better for turtles than it is for ACs.

I was thinking of getting 2 2075s for the 125g.
Is this overkill?

The 2080 looks like a good one too, but it would be cheaper to buy the 2 2075s.
Also, thought it is better to have 2 filters in case one breaks down.

Thoughts?

Thank you.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't have any experience with the specific filter in question but did look into it here recently before purchasing my fx5. Why not just get two fx5's because you will get twice the flow without having to add any more circulation to your tank such as power heads or circulation pumps and they are a bit cheaper? While the FX5 is a good mechanical filter it can handle your bio load just fine especially with two of them. Your tank being a 125g with two fx5's, substrate, rocks, other decor, plants, etc...will have more than enough bacteria to meet your bio needs no matter how many african's you stick in there.

I take it by your post above that you were considering the fx5 and you read something about the bio capacity that turned you off?

This is a must read concerning canister filters being used as bio filters....lots of good info. The first two posts will help answer some questions you are having.

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=246211

In the end the decision is up to you. Just thought I would pass on some info I thought you might be interested in.

PS...without having used the new eheim pro series I have heard many people say they still prefer the classic series which is what I have used in the past with great success. If I could have afforded the eheim 2262 then I would purchased it recently instead of the FX5.

HTH


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Tks -- However, wouldn't 2 FX5s would be way too much filtering for a 125g?


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

MarkyMark75 said:


> Tks -- However, wouldn't 2 FX5s would be way too much filtering for a 125g?


2 FX5s would be great for a 125. Their GPH without media is around 535. Eheim if you are using eheim filter media is very expensive. If you're going to use pillow stuffing or some other nonsense you could get any canister with enough GPH for your tank. Flow is how I go.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: Eheim 2075 is a good filter. Media is kinda pricey so if you can score one w/ media +++. As for additional filtration that's subjective. I've always had more than one filter but that's me & OCD (lol). It should do a fine job solo. "T"


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

moneygetter1 said:


> opcorn: Eheim 2075 is a good filter. Media is kinda pricey so if you can score one w/ media +++. As for additional filtration that's subjective. I've always had more than one filter but that's me & OCD (lol). It should do a fine job solo. "T"


There are some bad reviews on the 2075. Mostly about leaking after about a year of use.


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

countryboy814 said:


> MarkyMark75 said:
> 
> 
> > Tks -- However, wouldn't 2 FX5s would be way too much filtering for a 125g?
> ...


I believe that would be the GPH WITH media. Somewhere around there.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

toyster17 said:


> countryboy814 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkyMark75 said:
> ...


Yeah...depends on the media and the output whether using sweeping 90 degree elbow only, dual nozzles or spray bar. Somewhere between that and 650gph. Going to install my today, I hope as it shows the media is out for delivery, so I am hoping with the media I am installing to get 600gph. I hope.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

toyster17 said:


> countryboy814 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkyMark75 said:
> ...


You would be wrong


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

> There are some bad reviews on the 2075. Mostly about leaking after about a year of use.


 :thumb: That may well be but I've had -0- problems w/ mine & recommend it highly. Purchased & running fine since 03/2010. The only time it has been off is for scheduled routine maintainance. Starts right back up runs quiet as church. Now I'll admit it might not have to work as hard as some others because I have 3 other filters working with it but so far no leaks & no noise. "T"


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks all.
The 2075 does come complete with Media, so that helps!
It is actually cheaper to buy 2-2075s than it is to buy the 2080 + Media.


----------



## ezrk (Aug 22, 2010)

I have two 2075s, both were early models. Both have leaked. However, in both cases Eheim replaced the entire head of the unit. There is definitely an issue with the early production units leaking but Eheim has made good on the problems.

FWIW, neither leak was drastic and both were very slow. One thing I have definitely learned (from this an other events) is to keep a canister in a plastic storage container under the stand. There is always a threat of leaks and more likely operator error that can cause small to moderate amounts of water to wind up on the floor...


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I just purchased two of the g160s (pro 3 2075) they will be the only filtration on a 6 foot 180 gallon
it comes with all media,use 16 w power,made in Germany,and have excellent customer service


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you think 1 2075 will be sufficient for a 125g?
Is 2 overkill?

Also, where did you buy them, as I see you are from Toronto as well?
Big Al's, JLAquatics.com?


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I think 2 will be enough for the 125,I'm putting in a 3d background in mine,so,it''ll eat up some realestate
I'll pm you where I got the filters


----------



## nlui220 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have been running dual Eheim 2075's since 2010. I did get one leaker that was manufactured in 2009. Eheim replaced the entire head. The other unit was manufactured much later, no problems at all. Anything manufactured after 2010 will be problem free. Many online vendors sell them for 2 bills including media.

Great filters, I service them every 6 months. I stock heavily 20-30 Malawi haps all the time. Dead silent. 2 Koralia 1050 powerheads for surface agitation.

**BTW, Eheim includes all the media, FX5 does not. If I upgrade to an 8' tank, I'll probably shoot for two FX5's.**

Regardless of what canister you purchase, try to use Efimech for your trays. It's amazing how much gunk it traps. Setup below. Cheers!


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The Eheim 2217 is a great filter. But the best filter on the market is the Eheim Classic series which the 2217 is in that class. I would just step is up but it will cost you to the Eheim 2262. But if you can not assume the extra cost I would go with the two Eheims over the 1 FX5 because the Eheim media is 10 times better.%eHEIMS y ws


----------



## SnuffyZX (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey MarkyMark

I have had the 2080 on my 150 with discus for around 5 or 6 years with zero problems and now that I have switch to Africans I decided to add a second one and now they are calling it a 1200XL but its the same canister that operates with 5 watts less power than my original 2080.

I really like the eheim brand and yes the media can be expensive but who says you need to use eheim brand media?

You can load this canister with whatever you wish and believe me there is lots of room for media.

I hear alot of good things about the FX5 but I think the look of the top is what keeps me away from it I dont like the idea of all the screws on top where as the Eheim Pro just latches shut without any effort, I dont know thats just me.

I am running 2 Eheim 2080's, AC 110 and a Penguin 400 and have absolutly no more room to add another filter the back of my tank is loaded to the hilt and the fish seem very happy so i'm happy.

Good Luck with Your Decision.

Snuffy


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

SnuffyZX said:


> Hey MarkyMark
> 
> I hear alot of good things about the FX5 but I think the look of the top is what keeps me away from it I dont like the idea of all the screws on top where as the Eheim Pro just latches shut without any effort, I dont know thats just me.
> 
> Snuffy


It's not just you. I have OCD and have to tighten everything to the nth degree and by the time I tightened all the screws on the top my hand was cramping really hard. I had to switch hands..lol.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your input.
This research process is fun, but frustrating as well....the only way is to try myself I guess, lol.

I am now thinking of 1 2075 Pro III & an AC 110 for the 125g.

Also, I read on-line that if there is a power failure in the home, the Eheim Pro filters do not resume and you have to empty the canister and re-prime, where the Fluval FX5 will always restart itself.

Is this true??????
That could pose a real problem if you go away for the weekend or vacation.

Mark.


----------



## nlui220 (Feb 2, 2010)

No worries, as long as the intake tube has suction, gravity will continue to feed water into the canister and pump out once the power comes back on.

If power goes out for more than 24 hours (and you're not home for a few days), think about using 2-3 sponge filters in the tank so bio can continue breaking down the ammonia generated. If you're home, float your AC110 sponge in the tank and have a battery operated pump + airstone to move the water surface for O2 gas exchange.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> SnuffyZX said:
> 
> 
> > Hey MarkyMark
> ...


Razorback do you have to tighten every screw three times and then check it again????? What kind of time do you have?


----------



## SnuffyZX (Jun 3, 2012)

> Also, I read on-line that if there is a power failure in the home, the Eheim Pro filters do not resume and you have to empty the canister and re-prime, where the Fluval FX5 will always restart itself.
> 
> Is this true??????


I can't speak for the 2075 but the 2080 starts right back up as soon as power kicks back on.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

this used to be an issue with the 2075s,(about the power failure and having to reprime)I know,because I had one a couple years ago,I called eheim tech support and they sent me the part to fix it,this is a non issue with todays pro 3s,if you are buying new


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks again.
Nice to know Eheim fixed the leakage problem and the power issue.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

countryboy814 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > SnuffyZX said:
> ...


Yep....have to. I also do other things that make "normal" people wonder if I am crazy but it is part of my disorder. I do not enjoy it. I suffer with it every day.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Razorback do you have to tighten every screw three times and then check it again????? What kind of time do you have?[/quote]
Yep....have to. I also do other things that make "normal" people wonder if I am crazy but it is part of my disorder. I do not enjoy it. I suffer with it every day.[/quote]
Question has to be asked. Why do you feel the need to advertise? Now turn your computer off and on turn around 3 times.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

countryboy814 said:


> Razorback do you have to tighten every screw three times and then check it again????? What kind of time do you have?


Yep....have to. I also do other things that make "normal" people wonder if I am crazy but it is part of my disorder. I do not enjoy it. I suffer with it every day.[/quote]
Question has to be asked. Why do you feel the need to advertise? Now turn your computer off and on turn around 3 times.[/quote]
Sometimes it is nice to vent a bit I guess. I am still wondering if I possibly did damage to my O ring on my fx5 by over tightening. I hope not.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is exactly my question. I am probably building an acrylic 150 gallon tank. 46" long by 24" width by 24" high.

Was about to get a single large Eheim canister and my LFS guy said why not two 2075???? So that is where I am now.

I can find 2075 with media for about $205.00 here in the US.

I like the idea of having two canisters so if one really fails I can get by for awhile.

Thanks for the thread.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Now maybe I should stay out of this one, but isn't it hard to compare the 2075 with the FX5 the spec's aren't even close? The FX5 even with media has a much higher GPH heck the 406 does 383GPH. Now grant you I did not take the time to look at media volume etc? all I know is the FX is a monister when you compare the two. It's kind of like the C530 I have asked about on another posts. I have made my opinion on Eheim more than once lately it's just to me I have to be able to see what more I'm getting for my money and when you put these two spec and spec it's almost like comparing my 406 with my FX5. If I was offered say a Eheim 2262 for the same price I'd take the eheim every time but in this case I'm sorry the FX is more filter for the money.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

hawkkerw: Yes, I think everyone on this forum would agree with you on the capacity of 1 FX5 vs 1 Eheim 2075.
However, I am looking into 2 2075s or 1 2075 and an AC110.
2 2075s would surely be comparable to 1 FX5.

Although the FX5 is one of my options, I was thinking of having 2 filters as backup in case one is down, which is why I am looking at the 2075.

Also, the 2075 has 5/8" tubing which I can connect an in-line filter to, instead of having the traditional heater in the tank itself.
FX5 has 1" tubing I believe, and can not connect those heaters to them.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MarkyMark75 said:


> hawkkerw: Yes, I think everyone on this forum would agree with you on the capacity of 1 FX5 vs 1 Eheim 2075.
> However, I am looking into 2 2075s or 1 2075 and an AC110.
> 2 2075s would surely be comparable to 1 FX5.
> 
> ...


Yep...it has 1" ID tubing. I also agree with your reasoning for going with two of the 2075's. Sounds like a good choice to me for redundancy.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Of course this is going to be yours, Eheim as I said is not a bad choice it's just when I was reading it I was surprised to see these two compared? I've always considered GPH to be as important as Media Volume. Like I said this is one I probably should have stayed out of as I tend to go overboard upfront to leave plenty of room for upgrades and fish load. To me the product choice couldn't be better just was wondering about the output capacity even with 2 2075's on a 125 gallon now if you added a 110 that would put you up there. Just my 2 cents having just spent a month or more just filter shopping.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I have just sold my Eheim 2075 about a month ago and in all honesty WHEN I buy another canister it will be another Sun Sun from Ebay. I have the largerst model (cf500) on a 75g now by itself and does an awesome job, mind you that is with a co2 reactor setup in line as well further restricting the flow. At under $100 a piece you cant go wrong. Just as quiet as the Eheim, hold about as much media, plus has a built in UV sterilizer even though it prob isnt as efficient as a dedicated UV it does clear up green water nicely and sure cant hurt with an ich outbreak or something like that. Just watch for the ones that come with some media to help save a little money otherwise I got 1000g of biomedia from aquatop for under $10 SHIPPED. Hope this helps you out some and saves you a little money in this expensive hobby.


----------



## MarkyMark75 (Apr 24, 2012)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> I have just sold my Eheim 2075 about a month ago and in all honesty WHEN I buy another canister it will be another Sun Sun from Ebay. I have the largerst model (cf500) on a 75g now by itself and does an awesome job, mind you that is with a co2 reactor setup in line as well further restricting the flow. At under $100 a piece you cant go wrong. Just as quiet as the Eheim, hold about as much media, plus has a built in UV sterilizer even though it prob isnt as efficient as a dedicated UV it does clear up green water nicely and sure cant hurt with an ich outbreak or something like that. Just watch for the ones that come with some media to help save a little money otherwise I got 1000g of biomedia from aquatop for under $10 SHIPPED. Hope this helps you out some and saves you a little money in this expensive hobby.


Is there a particular reason why you sold the 2075?....did you close down a tank?
How did you like it overall?
Pros?
Cons?

Tks.


----------

